
Meet the professor who says facial recognition ​​can tell if you're gay - nip
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/jul/07/artificial-intelligence-can-tell-your-sexuality-politics-surveillance-paul-lewis
======
webaholic
even I can tell that... they are so much more happier.

